# fm200 calculation note



## eehaboo (6 مايو 2015)

زملائي الأعزاء مرفق لكم معادلة وبيانات حساب كمية fm200 اللازمة لمكافحة الحريق ضمن حيزٍ ما ...تقبلوا تحياتي ...


----------



## محمد الجفري (8 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (9 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eng.samoor (11 مايو 2015)

جزيت خيرا 
بس مافهمتش لليش ضربت ب 1.1 وايش اللي ضربته فيه 
يعني بس يطلعلي ناتج w اضربه ب 1.1 ؟


----------



## eehaboo (11 مايو 2015)

eng.samoor قال:


> جزيت خيرا
> بس مافهمتش لليش ضربت ب 1.1 وايش اللي ضربته فيه
> يعني بس يطلعلي ناتج w اضربه ب 1.1 ؟


شكرا لك ...10% هي عامل أمان فقط للحصول على الوزن الفعلي المطابق تماماً للحسابات والزبادة في حسابات الاطفاء بشكل طفيف هي عامل إيجابي عموماً وأكثر أماناً ...تقبل مروري ..


----------

